# What is your favorite embossing?



## DruggistBottles (May 24, 2013)

Post some pictures of your favorite embossing on bottles.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

I love this Paterson Upside Down Cake...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

This commerative bottle for a local professional baseball team here in Paterson...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

This 28oz. crowntop is one of my faves...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

Pickley goodness..


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

More Liberty themes...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

Ringer!!


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

I'm a bird lover...


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

Spruce Beer, sounds delicious don't it..[]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2013)

Fantastic examples.  My favorite is a square sauce bottle with a burst off finish.  To bad my camera is all packed.  There are three vertical embossed sunken panels with "/ DADDIES " "/ FAVORITE " "/ SAUCE " on them.  The bottom has an embossed "/ 2 |" and the glass makers distribution is close to perfect for a hand blown bottle.     RED Matthews


----------



## twowheelfan (May 25, 2013)

Here is my current favorite GI-119. its an image Chris posted a while back from his friends collection. This is a bottle I would like to live with in my place. any color. its just a bad ass bottle.


----------



## sandchip (May 25, 2013)

This would be my favorite I guess, with the backwards "N" and the "&" that looks like it just stubbed its toe.


----------



## sandchip (May 25, 2013)

Or this one with all the periods on the wrong side, and even one for the "&" which looks like it's about to fall over backward.


----------



## dw3000 (May 25, 2013)

Nice embossing on all those bottles!  Here's one of mine:

 THE PROPERTY / OF / GEORGE BERNHARDT / THE LEADING / WINE & SPIRIT MERCHANT / GALT CANADA


----------



## dw3000 (May 25, 2013)

For Red.  As is often the case, it would look way better in a window.  But anyway...


----------



## bostaurus (May 25, 2013)

This one has lots of issues.  Backwards "s" and "y", "horse" seems to be an afterthought, and the spacing of the letters in Liniment is really bad.  Great bottle.


----------



## Bixby Bill (May 25, 2013)

Here`s mine. What else would it be???


----------



## lil digger (May 25, 2013)

Knauss & Lichtenwallner allentown pa


----------



## lil digger (May 25, 2013)

back


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 25, 2013)

Surprise Surprise  []


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

I like this Turtle Bay Brewery bottle. I am still looking to get one, if anyone has one they want to sell. http://njbottles.com/index.php/topic,131.msg334.html#msg334


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2013)

Here's a cool one.. not bad for a crownie..


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

Love the Turtle Bay bottles and Hartmann bottles too.
 Have too many to list so grabbed 5.  Only domestics, but the UK has some cool ones.
 Let's begin:

*#5 of 5  McHenry Brewing Co.*  Nice eagle on a globe.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

*#4 of 5  Darley Park Brewing Companys* Love a guy that rides an ostrich.  Why is the Turtle Bay and this one both holding a glass of beer?


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

*#3 of 5  Congress Bwg Co Ltd* This bottle is a bit deceiving in that it is the background around the lettering, not the lettering itself that is embossed.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

*#2 of 5  The Eagle Brewing Co.* You just have to admire a fully embossed factory scene on a bottle.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

*#1 of 5  Shad's Cincinnati Bottled Lager Beer* This is the first one I grabbed for this forum.  Guy on the left has I DRINK above him and the man on the right has I DON'T above him.  For FAMILY USE.  My kind of beverage.  [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2013)

Great bottles Chuck and Bruce


----------



## FitSandTic (May 26, 2013)

Those are some great bottles guys, I love the Richmond VA bottle especially that one is from my neck of the woods. This thread is making me want to start collecting embossed bottles again.


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

I agree, these are some really great embossed bottles.  I'll list a few more I have.  I wish I had some painted to show them better.

 Here is a pontiled Pablo soda from New Orleans


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

As a St. Louis Cardinals fan this is a favorite


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

Gotta love a bottle with bottles embossed on it.  This is a Seely from NY.


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

I like the detailed buildings on the Wilder bottles from Louisville KY.


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

Here is a wild local bottle from Alton Illinois.  It has a Piasa creature.

Piasa Bird


----------



## Bottleworm (May 26, 2013)

Oh man I have tried 4 times to try and get that Jerseyville bottle! Always wanted one very nice! Post more pics of your bottles I can tell you have some reallllllly nice ones. Especially more of that Illinois med!


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 26, 2013)

Eagle seems to have been a popular theme.


----------



## sandchip (May 26, 2013)

Great stuff, everybody.  Items I've never heard of before this thread.


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 26, 2013)

As a collector of druggist bottles I love those with interesting embossing.  There already are some good threads covering these:

Picture Druggists

Owl and other things with a mortar

 In addition to the set of Wilder druggists above here are some of my favorite druggists that I have:

My set of Barclay Lion druggists from Cairo Illinois

California Cat

Snakes

A bear from Arizona

An Angel

Springfield Illinois Sphinx

 Here is my Reed's NJ druggist with a lion headed sea serpent.  It like to hang out with my Piasa bottle. 
Reeds Sea Serpent

 These are ones on my wish list.  Let me know if you have one for sale or trade!

Gator from Missouri

Delaware Elephant

Mississippi Fly

Statue of Liberty

 There is also a Washington D.C druggist with the Capitol building on it.  I passed on getting one years ago and wish I hadn't.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> 
> Gotta love a bottle with bottles embossed on it.  This is a Seely from NY.


 
 That is a cool one to bad its not a blob. But there are blobs on the crown top [] they look like blobs anyway.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*LIBERTY BREWING COMPANY* Patriotic Statue of Liberty


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*MADISON BREWING COMPANY* Founding father John Madison


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*FRANKLIN BREWING COMPANY* Discover of electricity


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*WASHINGTON BREWERY COMPANY* 1st president of the USA


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*THE PALMETTO BREWING COMPANY* If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it does it make a sound?


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*PETER STUMPF BREWING COMPANY* The eagles says when a tree falls in the woods it leaves a stump!


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*SWAN BREWERY COMPANY* Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*FLORIDA BREWING COMPANY* Not from Missouri gator.  []


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*LYON & SONS BREWING COMPANY* Trophy mount #1


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*DULUTH BREWING COMPANY* Trophy mount #2 moose


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*CONSUMERS BREWING COMPANY* Trophy mount #3 buck


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2013)

*THE HENRY ELIAS BREWING COMPANY* Trophy mount #4??? Goat wearing a collar?  Must have been a pet.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 27, 2013)

Nice as always Bruce. Got any from Illinois that will knock my socks off?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> *THE HENRY ELIAS BREWING COMPANY* Trophy mount #4??? Goat wearing a collar?  Must have been a pet.


 
 Cool line up you got there Uncle----perdey[]


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 27, 2013)

Well Bottleworm this Illinois bottle has always knocked my socks off.  And it has great embossing.  And no, sadly it is not one of mine.  I did have the even rarer straight sided Hostetter shaped Horse Shoe Bitters.  But it's embossing was plain.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 27, 2013)

WOW! That's all I have to say. I have seen the reproductions. Never a picture of the real thing though. Just WOW!


----------



## DruggistBottles (May 28, 2013)

Here is another great embossed bottle I have.  I'm not sure if the picture came from the auction I won or a different source.  My bottle is not easy to get to for a fresh picture.  It is a Green Drops for pain bottle from Milwaukee showing an Asian man with mortar and pestle plus scales, bottles and jars.


----------



## MiamiMaritime (May 29, 2013)

Here is my favorite.  Love maritime themes.


----------

